# Kubota g2160 power steering.



## niguk68 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi, I have a Kubota G2160 and the power steering has stopped working. I have stripped most of it down and discovered the control box has an LED flashing 1 long and 3 short. I asume this is a fault code. 
Does anyone know what 1 long and 3 short flashes mean, it does it from when the ignition is switched on and with the engine running and won't stop untill switched off?
I have tested the motor and it works fine. There is a sensor but I can't remove it its stuck in the steering coloumn.
I have a parts manual and the whole steering column has to be replaced, individual parts aren't available. I have a feeling this is going to be expensive.

Has anyone had this before?
Thanks,
Niguk68.


----------



## niguk68 (Jun 19, 2010)

Update,
I got some good help from a dealer today and it didn't cost a penny. The problem may be that we fitted a new ball joint a few weeks ago between the steering rack and the front axle. After this you should re calibrate the steering because if you are out by a small amount the control box trows a wobbly. 
The dealer faxed me through, firstly how to re set the control box and then re calibrate the steering. Once I did it it started working fine.
If anyone wants the proceedure send me a message and I will forward it. No special tools required but you have to remove the plastic cover that covers the steering and control box.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Glad to hear that you got it up and running again.


----------



## davehowe10 (Aug 23, 2010)

*G2160*



niguk68 said:


> Update,
> I got some good help from a dealer today and it didn't cost a penny. The problem may be that we fitted a new ball joint a few weeks ago between the steering rack and the front axle. After this you should re calibrate the steering because if you are out by a small amount the control box trows a wobbly.
> The dealer faxed me through, firstly how to re set the control box and then re calibrate the steering. Once I did it it started working fine.
> If anyone wants the proceedure send me a message and I will forward it. No special tools required but you have to remove the plastic cover that covers the steering and control box.


help ! I have the same problem. Could you forward the info to me ? Email address is [email protected] THANKS!!!!!!!


----------



## jfrapp (Sep 6, 2010)

I too have this problem and am also in need of the info please send it to [email protected] thank you in advance for your cooperation


----------



## markie0126 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi i to have the same problem could you send it to [email protected]et.com thank you very much Mark


----------



## markie0126 (Sep 17, 2010)

niguk68 said:


> Update,
> I got some good help from a dealer today and it didn't cost a penny. The problem may be that we fitted a new ball joint a few weeks ago between the steering rack and the front axle. After this you should re calibrate the steering because if you are out by a small amount the control box trows a wobbly.
> The dealer faxed me through, firstly how to re set the control box and then re calibrate the steering. Once I did it it started working fine.
> If anyone wants the proceedure send me a message and I will forward it. No special tools required but you have to remove the plastic cover that covers the steering and control box.


hi can you send me that info again as I gave you wrong e-mail address it's [email protected] thanks mark


----------



## Pepsibill (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you know how to do this on a TG1860G?? Same problem with the steering.


----------



## Pepsibill (Aug 16, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how to correct the steering??


----------



## 20fl (Oct 19, 2011)

niguk68 said:


> Hi, I have a Kubota G2160 and the power steering has stopped working. I have stripped most of it down and discovered the control box has an LED flashing 1 long and 3 short. I asume this is a fault code.
> Does anyone know what 1 long and 3 short flashes mean, it does it from when the ignition is switched on and with the engine running and won't stop untill switched off?
> I have tested the motor and it works fine. There is a sensor but I can't remove it its stuck in the steering coloumn.
> I have a parts manual and the whole steering column has to be replaced, individual parts aren't available. I have a feeling this is going to be expensive.
> ...


Could you please e-mail me the info on the steering to [email protected].

thanks


----------



## Tomobrien (May 3, 2012)

*G21 Sttering Repair*




Hi... Can you send me the procedure for the G21 repair on the electric steering alignment. I have the same problem as you described. My e-mail address is [email protected]...... really appreciate that (From Ireland)



niguk68 said:


> Update,
> I got some good help from a dealer today and it didn't cost a penny. The problem may be that we fitted a new ball joint a few weeks ago between the steering rack and the front axle. After this you should re calibrate the steering because if you are out by a small amount the control box trows a wobbly.
> The dealer faxed me through, firstly how to re set the control box and then re calibrate the steering. Once I did it it started working fine.
> If anyone wants the proceedure send me a message and I will forward it. No special tools required but you have to remove the plastic cover that covers the steering and control box.


----------



## myhope65 (May 30, 2012)

hi i have the same problem could you please send me the info. thanks alot


----------



## Starphotog (May 31, 2012)

*Kubota steering*

I've had steering issues with my kubota G2160rs for many years, got tired of taking it to dealer so I bought a kubota repair manual..try this..there is a weird looking wire to the left of the battery as you are sitting on the tractor...it is by itself with a fuse attached that has a pull wire attached to it so you can pull it out with your finger.....motor running....make sure the tires are inflated properly and heading straight... Turn the motor off....leave the switch on....pull the fuse....turn the switch off...reattach the fuse...now check the steering. If it still doesn't work repeat the same steps and after you pull the fuse you need to pull the wire off near the oil filter on the right side as your sitting on the tractor.....then repeat the steps but put the wire back after you replace the fuse near the battery. It sounds crazy but it's easy and has saved me many dollars over time..and it works.

Steve*

Sent from my iPad


----------



## andyamc (Aug 10, 2012)

hi, i have the same steering problem with my g21, could you please forward me the procedure for recalibrating it, many thanks.


----------



## spuuudeh (Aug 16, 2012)

hi, i am having the same problem as this and was wondering if you could send me an email me on [email protected] with the procedure to fixing the power steering problem thanks trev


----------



## stripperman (Dec 17, 2013)

Starphotog said:


> I've had steering issues with my kubota G2160rs for many years, got tired of taking it to dealer so I bought a kubota repair manual..try this..there is a weird looking wire to the left of the battery as you are sitting on the tractor...it is by itself with a fuse attached that has a pull wire attached to it so you can pull it out with your finger.....motor running....make sure the tires are inflated properly and heading straight... Turn the motor off....leave the switch on....pull the fuse....turn the switch off...reattach the fuse...now check the steering. If it still doesn't work repeat the same steps and after you pull the fuse you need to pull the wire off near the oil filter on the right side as your sitting on the tractor.....then repeat the steps but put the wire back after you replace the fuse near the battery. It sounds crazy but it's easy and has saved me many dollars over time..and it works.
> 
> Steve*
> 
> Sent from my iPad


Where did you buy the manual????

Jim


----------



## Scots_Malcolm (Jul 6, 2014)

*Kubota power steering failure*

Hello, I have the same problem with my G21. Could you post the magic solution please to 
[email protected]

Many thanks, from sunny Scotland


----------



## rider451 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hello,
I've had this problem on and off with my 2160 for years, but it's gotten worse lately, and me dealer doesn't have a clue. If you could send me the re-set/recalibrate procedure it would be greatly appreciated.
[email protected]
Thanks,
Bill Lyles
Sieper, LA


----------



## eddiixx (Aug 22, 2014)

Hello, 
I am having the same problem with my kubota g21, could you send me information how to fix it? My email [email protected]. many thanks for you.


----------



## ejohn (Mar 17, 2015)

I am also having this problem- can anyone who has got the instructions send them to me at [email protected]. Many thanks in advance


----------



## JohnJackson (May 7, 2015)

niguk68 said:


> Update,
> I got some good help from a dealer today and it didn't cost a penny. The problem may be that we fitted a new ball joint a few weeks ago between the steering rack and the front axle. After this you should re calibrate the steering because if you are out by a small amount the control box trows a wobbly.
> The dealer faxed me through, firstly how to re set the control box and then re calibrate the steering. Once I did it it started working fine.
> If anyone wants the proceedure send me a message and I will forward it. No special tools required but you have to remove the plastic cover that covers the steering and control box.


Please send procedure
[email protected]


----------



## islandcustom (May 29, 2015)

*Kubota G2460 (Gas 24HP 60"cutting deck)*

I think this model has the same steering as the G2160. Steering keeps pulling to the right. Dealer came to fix it.After working on it the power steering did not work at all. They trailered it back to the dealership. They said they found the problem and got the steering repaired then returned it. Replaced the $1000.00 computer plus labour. The steering still pulls to the right. They have no idea how to fix it! They contacted Kubota, two week ago. Kubota has no ideas:dazed:. What kind of company has Kubota become.


----------



## islandcustom (May 29, 2015)

*Kubota G2460*

Well it is now July 13th. My original post was in May. The Kubota dealer has had my G2460 for a month!
Kubota and the dealer are not making any progress other than sticking me with a $1000. computer module. I have had to purchase anothe machine to cut grass with.
I received no response from Kubota after I emailed them directly about my problem.
It is starting to look like I have thousands of dollars worth of Kubota equipment that is now scrap due to the fact the manufactuer cannot solve an electrical issue!!


----------



## Starphotog (May 31, 2012)

You need to look at my post in page ine of thus thread. I also found out that the battery has MUCH to do with this issue. I regularly "fix" my steering issue by sumply pulling the finger fuse as described in my previous post but that the issue still occurrd. When i replaced ny 8yr old battery with a new one, it has worked near perfectly ever since. I noticed that my steering was perfect until i put a load on the engine...turning on the blades... When the blades were off no issue. Changed the battery or check the alternatir to make sure its charging properly!


----------



## landonskubota (Jul 16, 2015)

I have the same problem with my tg1860g please send the instructions to [email protected] Thank you!


----------



## islandcustom (May 29, 2015)

*Kubota G2460*

I should have included more details. The steering does not just pull a little bit. The steering is receiving a signal to turn full right. All the way to the stops. The tractor can be sitting stationary. All of a suden the steering whell will spin and crank the wheels all the way to the stops.I can fight it back all the way to the left. When I let go of the steering wheel it power turns the wheels full right again.


----------



## coaly1 (Aug 18, 2015)

hi could you please send me the procedure for g21 electric steering alignment as i have the same problem as you described. my e mail adress is [email protected]


----------



## gwkp4800 (Apr 5, 2016)

Please send me the instructions. [email protected]


----------



## islandcustom (May 29, 2015)

I have spent many hours at my Kubota dealer over this issue. I have paid for many many hours of trouble shooting the steering on my G2460. The Ontario Canada Hartington Kubota dealer has tried to get assistance from Kubota and received it. Kubota no longer supports this steering system. The only solution Kubota privided is to disconnect the power steering. They have stated there is little difference in the steering with the electric power assist removed. My dealer removed the power steering and sold the machine for me.I purchased a new BX2470 as a replacement. I never got a chance to try the G2460 without the power assist. Just for a base line. 2003 G2460 900hrs, 54" mower deck, 50" snow blower sold for $5500.00


----------



## AndKre (Jul 2, 2017)

I have the same problem on my Kubota, please help me and send reset procedure.
E-mail: [email protected]

Many thanks!


----------



## Dieselgirl (Apr 22, 2021)

niguk68 said:


> Hi, I have a Kubota G2160 and the power steering has stopped working. I have stripped most of it down and discovered the control box has an LED flashing 1 long and 3 short. I asume this is a fault code.
> Does anyone know what 1 long and 3 short flashes mean, it does it from when the ignition is switched on and with the engine running and won't stop untill switched off?
> I have tested the motor and it works fine. There is a sensor but I can't remove it its stuck in the steering coloumn.
> I have a parts manual and the whole steering column has to be replaced, individual parts aren't available. I have a feeling this is going to be expensive.
> ...


Thank you so much for posting your fix. I have same problem power steering stopped working. Can you please send me the fix ASAP you were provided as well as contact info for dealer who helped you?


----------



## Cand O'Tout (May 2, 2021)

Dieselgirl said:


> Thank you so much for posting your fix. I have same problem power steering stopped working. Can you please send me the fix ASAP you were provided as well as contact info for dealer who helped you?


Hello all. This is a very old thread (but then, so are my Kubota G21 mower - and myself !).

*Electric power steering issue easily fixed !!*

My machine suddenly started to snatch the steering randomly to one side. Resisting it with brut force caused the steering-protection system to kick-in, switching off the power steering, and allowing manual steering - for a while! The dealer said that it was irreparable and the steering sensor and/or the control box needed replacement (circa $2000 !).

A major cause of faults in the Kubota EPS (Electric Power Steering) is quite simply poor contact in the wiring connectors. This is cured in seconds (without major dismantling) using a spray-can of "contact cleaner" (I had a can from Bardhal). The workshop manual clearly explains the issue, and gives the correct electrical resistance for each of the 3 different coloured steering-control wires. The increased electrical resistance in the wiring connectors explains why some people have found replacing the battery or alternator reduced the problem.

On my machine, access was improved by removing the battery. The 3-wire connector from the steering sensor (at the top of the steering column) is on the left (seen from the front). The electronic control-box is below and to the right of the battery tray. They wiring connectors have a small slim tab which prevents them accidently disconnecting. Press the tab firmly towards the connector body, and pull the two halves apart (pull on the body parts, _NOT_ the wires.

Spray the contact-cleaner onto the metal contacts in each half of the connector, and push the two halves partially together (just partially, to avoid the tab locking them together) two or three times. 

There are 4 connectors. One for the wiring to the steering sensor and two into the control box, plus the "infamous & mysterious" steering centring "jumper-plug" floating free on the right of the battery (the connector with wires to just one side, and a "pull-loop" alone on the other).
The lowest connector into the control box is quite difficult to reach. Being lazy, I just did the the 3 easy ones and my problem was completely resolved.

That's all there is to it ! 

I have parts catalogues and workshop manuals for G21, GR21, G2020G and GR1600 if any one requires them (candotout at gmail dot com). Having the part numbers has saved me thousands by letting me search for the best deals on the internet.

The "steering calibration" trick is rarely needed unless the power steering is working fine, but, when the steering wheel is released, the tractor goes in consistent circles. I reproduce the calibration instructions given by others here (for "fuse" read "steering calibration jumper"):-

"With the motor running....make sure the tires are inflated properly and heading straight... Turn the motor off....leave the switch on....pull the fuse....
turn the switch off...re-attach the fuse...now check the steering. 
If it still doesn't work repeat the same steps and after you pull the fuse you need to pull the wire off near the oil filter on the right side as your sitting on the tractor.....
then repeat the steps but put the wire back after you replace the fuse near the battery."


----------



## Antoine Ratliff (May 27, 2021)

niguk68 said:


> Update,
> I got some good help from a dealer today and it didn't cost a penny. The problem may be that we fitted a new ball joint a few weeks ago between the steering rack and the front axle. After this you should re calibrate the steering because if you are out by a small amount the control box trows a wobbly.
> The dealer faxed me through, firstly how to re set the control box and then re calibrate the steering. Once I did it it started working fine.
> If anyone wants the proceedure send me a message and I will forward it. No special tools required but you have to remove the plastic cover that covers the steering and control box.





niguk68 said:


> Update,
> I got some good help from a dealer today and it didn't cost a penny. The problem may be that we fitted a new ball joint a few weeks ago between the steering rack and the front axle. After this you should re calibrate the steering because if you are out by a small amount the control box trows a wobbly.
> The dealer faxed me through, firstly how to re set the control box and then re calibrate the steering. Once I did it it started working fine.
> If anyone wants the proceedure send me a message and I will forward it. No special tools required but you have to remove the plastic cover that covers the steering and control box.


Can you message me with the info please


----------



## Cand O'Tout (May 2, 2021)

Antoine Ratliff said:


> Can you message me with the info please


Hello Antoine.

I will gladly send you information. What do you need (workshop manuals or parts catalogues, Electrical Power Steering "easy-fix" procedure)?

If you need manuals or catalogues, it would be helpful to know for which model. There are far too many PDFs to send them all.


----------



## Stuart57 (Jun 5, 2021)

Cand O'Tout said:


> Hello Antoine.
> 
> I will gladly send you information. What do you need (workshop manuals or parts catalogues, Electrical Power Steering "easy-fix" procedure)?
> 
> If you need manuals or catalogues, it would be helpful to know for which model. There are far too many PDFs to send them all.


Hi

could I have the info for the power steering re-calibration please and if there is a manual for the G2160 that would be great.
thanks

stuart


----------



## Stuart57 (Jun 5, 2021)

Stuart57 said:


> Hi
> 
> could I have the info for the power steering re-calibration please and if there is a manual for the G2160 that would be great.
> thanks
> ...


My email is [email protected] thanks


----------



## R&j Marsden (Jun 6, 2021)

Stuart57 said:


> My email is [email protected] thanks


Would there be any chance someone that has received the instruction for the G2160 steering reset could send them on please. [email protected]
Thank you in advance


----------



## R&j Marsden (Jun 6, 2021)

coaly1 said:


> hi could you please send me the procedure for g21 electric steering alignment as i have the same problem as you described. my e mail adress is [email protected]


Would there be any chance someone that has received the instruction for the G2160 steering reset could send them on please. [email protected]
Thank you in advance


----------



## WilliamR7575 (Sep 7, 2021)

niguk68 said:


> Update,
> I got some good help from a dealer today and it didn't cost a penny. The problem may be that we fitted a new ball joint a few weeks ago between the steering rack and the front axle. After this you should re calibrate the steering because if you are out by a small amount the control box trows a wobbly.
> The dealer faxed me through, firstly how to re set the control box and then re calibrate the steering. Once I did it it started working fine.
> If anyone wants the proceedure send me a message and I will forward it. No special tools required but you have to remove the plastic cover that covers the steering and control box.


I would really appreciate getting the procedure from you. I am a retired career Allison transmission tech. but this G2160 constant p/s problem is stumping me. Need to fix it. Thanks, Bill WilliamR7575


----------



## Wrenchman921 (8 mo ago)

JohnJackson said:


> Please send procedure
> [email protected]





WilliamR7575 said:


> I would really appreciate getting the procedure from you. I am a retired career Allison transmission tech. but this G2160 constant p/s problem is stumping me. Need to fix it. Thanks, Bill WilliamR7575


Would you please send me your procedure thank you


----------

